# Got these codes from the OBDII Reader



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

anyone seen these before? I was thinking Activated carbon Cannister, but i dont know if that would be the answer to all of them.

P0446 -__ Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Malfunction

P0443 -_ Evaporative Emission Control System Purge Control Valve Circuit Malfunction 

P0450__ Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor Malfunction


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

All three have a common thread... the purge valve. Check it for proper resistance and operation.


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

yeah, looks like all the codes are related. seems like there is something wrong with your evaporator cannister. (mine too  ) this is the box behind the rear driver's side tire. this is a common problem. there are two bolts holding the sensor in place. remove the bolts, and take the sensor off. shoot some wd40 in the opening and try to get it going. use some wire, connect it to your battery or a spare 12v battery and touch it to the two connectors on the valve. make sure the plunger moves up and down as you touch the terminals. note that it seems like a lot of people have a hard time removing both screws on the valve. if you're one of those, you may need to remove the whole cannister. take off all the hoses to the cannister and there's a few bolts. remove the whole box be careful not to lose too much carbon from the box. take off the bolt and rotate the valve to gain access to the opening then lube it like above. if this doesn't fix your problem, you may need to buy a new valve and replace it. and if you're one of the lucky people with a stuck/stripped bolt you will need to also buy a whole new cannister. either way it'll be way cheaper than having a dealer do it for you. good luck.


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks!


----------

